# TSA requirement for bringing a camera?



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Will be traveling by airline with wife & 2 kids to Miami and then rent a van to drive to the Key West. Any tips as far as entertainment for the kids, where to stop along Key West? I know an air boat ride at the Everglades is a must. Fishing is almost out of the question as we can't bring back the fish if caught. I also have a question about bringing electronics on the airplane. I have a Canon EOS Rebel with 28-200 lens. Is that allowed on carry-on luggage? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

I carried my Canon 70D when I went to Mexico and didn't have any problems. You shouldn't have any problem as long as it's in the appropriate sized bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Same here. Just went to Disney with the family. Had a 7DII, 100-400L. 24-70L, 50L, couple of batteries, charger, cords, etc all in one backpack style case and no issue whatsoever going through security as a carry-on.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bring mine as carry on bad for all trips, which has been plenty of domestic and international.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I have gone through TSA heading to Cancun and Belize many times with an aluminum case with 5 Go Pros and associated equipment with no problems for carry on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

teckersley said:


> Same here. Just went to Disney with the family. Had a 7DII, 100-400L. 24-70L, 50L, couple of batteries, charger, cords, etc all in one backpack style case and no issue whatsoever going through security as a carry-on.


Nice Glass!....and body.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I even bring a full sized tripod in my check in bags for all trips. Everything else is carry on.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

On the drive, you definitely should stop to see the tarpon at Robbie's (although I think it's called something else now). As I recall it's about mile marker 78 just past Islamorada and just over a bridge and immediately on the right. Buy a bucket of bait at the counter and you can toss them to the tarpon that come right up to the dock by the hundreds. Lots of fun and some great photo opps.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

If you are carrying extra batteries, be sure to cover the contacts to prevent them from shorting. I have never had an issue taking a camera in carry on.


----------

